# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Kas šī ir par lodalvas pastu ??

## Epis

gribās uzzināt kas šī ir par lodalvas  pastu šeit kataloga links 
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=SOLDER-SMD

vaig zināt firmu, pastas marku un tad noteikti ka pats varēšu atrast kādas specifikācijas tai pastai.

un kas ir ar pārējām pastām vai viņas ir iespējams izspiest caur prasto šprices adatu ?? 
man ir viena tāda pasta kurā metala daudzums ir virs 80% un tā ir pa biezu lai kautko tādu izdarītu.

----------


## a_masiks

Vis ticamāk ka tā ir "Electrolube" firmas lodalvas pasta SMSP.
http://www.prime-electronics.com.au/dat ... a/SMSP.doc
http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/elect ... 5-_30.html

PēSē - kā jau visām ПОС60 lodalvām - kušanas temperatūra 183C un augstāk..

----------

